# Pass the word



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

We are hosting a stage race in the Willamette Valley out of Eugene.

here is the press release.

For immediate release on November 1st, 2005

Sweet Sports is proud to bring Stage Racing back to the Willamette Valley of Oregon, USA. The Willamette Valley Classic Stage Race, a 3 day/ 4 event bicycle race will take place on April 21st-23rd of 2006. Located in the vicinity of Eugene Oregon the event will feature traditional and new courses throughout the Willamette Valley and surrounding mountains. Often compared to racing in Europe the Willamette Valley offers a multitude of courses with single lane paved forest roads winding for miles through lush green forest.

The event will consist of 4 races throughout the 3 days including 2 circuit races (1 long & 1 short course), an extended time trial and the Queen stage covering no less than 3 epic climbs. Designed to keep the action close until the end of the last stage, sprinters, time trial specialist and climbers alike will have to be at their sharpest to not loose time. In and effort to support a wide range of categories from Junior to Master racers we have separated women’s categories into Pro/1/2/3 & 3/4 fields, separated the men’s Cat 4 and Cat 5 fields and included Junior 15-18 race. Courses and distances will be tailored to each class so beginning women, juniors, and Cat 5 men don’t have to race the same longer distances as the pro ½ men.

Organizers are seeking sponsors for the event that will take place over some of the most scenic backcountry and mountain roads of Oregon. Sponsors and advertisers will benefit from supporting this event by supporting the local communities this event visits, encouraging our youth and being visible to public through the local media and spectators.

Visit our website for up to date information at www.willamettevalleyclassic.com, along with registration, course information, lodging information and much more can be found.

We look forward to seeing you in April of 2006 and providing you with the race of a lifetime.


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

*Updates*

We have opened registration for the Willamette Valley Classic Stage Race 
happening April 21st-23rd 2006. Printout a form Online at 
www.willamettevalleyclassic.com or register at www.orbike.com.

Available classes will be as follows, we may choose to combine them if 
minimums are not met.

Men:
Pro/1/2
Cat 3
Cat 4*
Cat 5*
Masters, 1/2/3 40+
Masters, 3/4/5 40+*

Women:
Pro/1/2
Cat 3*
Cat 4*

Juniors: 14-18 (M/F)*

* Will be 3 stages, see website for details.

Courses are set and we are working on maps and permits and our goal is 
to have this information updated soon.

If you want to stay update about minor updates and changes, sign up to 
our Yahoo email group, link found on the website.

Race bible, lodging, prizes, and other information will be updated as it 
becomes available.

Time to Ride,
Richard Sweet
Event Director
Sweet Sports


----------



## Wreckless (Jan 16, 2006)

*More updates...*

Hey everyone... here's an UPDATE: Course descriptions are now available. Check them out at the link below. Also, volunteers will be actively worshipped, so register for a volunteer position now to maximize your worship time. More updates to come...


The General said:


> We have opened registration for the Willamette Valley Classic Stage Race
> happening April 21st-23rd 2006. Printout a form Online at
> www.willamettevalleyclassic.com or register at www.orbike.com.
> 
> ...


----------

